# 2002 Sentra XE fuse box



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Is the fuse box under the hood the only one of the 2002 Sentar XE?


TIA
Mike


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

There is also one right next to your left knee inside the car, drive side. You have to pull out the "coin" box and there they are. (pull down on the top lip).


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

jcrow said:


> There is also one right next to your left knee inside the car, drive side. You have to pull out the "coin" box and there they are. (pull down on the top lip).





Great thanks. I noticed they supply a lot of spare fuses.


----------

